# Cognitive Impairment (brain fog)



## davidhjkang (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello. I suspect I have an autoimmunity thyroid condition and am awaiting test results. I was wondering if left untreated Graves', Hashimotos, or Hashitoxicosis has the potential to make one experience such severe brain fog (accompanied by severe tension headaches) and constant rage to the point where functioning is literally impossible.

I have all of the physical, mental, and cognitive symptoms but I haven't read anywhere of people experiencing brain fog this severe.

Also when cognitive impairment gets really bad I think it turns into delirium. I lose sense of time, what I'm going, my emotions are all over the place, extreme confusion, and I look "perfectly fine" to other people which blows my mind.

Just wondering because I do match many of the thyroid symptoms, but I haven't read anywhere of anyone experiencing brain fog to the point they can't literally function at all so I'm beginning to second guess myself.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

davidhjkang said:


> Hello. I suspect I have an autoimmunity thyroid condition and am awaiting test results. I was wondering if left untreated Graves', Hashimotos, or Hashitoxicosis has the potential to make one experience such severe brain fog (accompanied by severe tension headaches) and constant rage to the point where functioning is literally impossible.
> 
> I have all of the physical, mental, and cognitive symptoms but I haven't read anywhere of people experiencing brain fog this severe.
> 
> ...


Oh yes.........................; and if you are having rage symptoms and psychosis, you could be on the verge of a life-threatening Thyroid Storm.

Thyroid Storm Symptoms
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001437

Here is some hopefully helpful psychiatric info...............

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1324966/

Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

I've been feeling the same way for almost two years.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I have had some of those symptoms as well. Especially the brain fog. I was getting so upset trying to find my dogs collar. It was in my freezer.. I'm especially upset with the brain fog because I'm a nursing student and need to be able to be clear minded.


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

I get very bad brain fog also, to the point where I can't cant concentrate, as well as headaches and sloppy emotions too. You're not alone.


----------

